# Fishkeeping/Aquarium Hobbyist Conventions?



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

Does anyone know if there are ever any aquarium or fishkeeping hobbyist conventions that take place in the continental United States -- specifically on the west coast? Are these uncommon? 

Perhaps expos that would show the latest in filtration or tanks, or perhaps even display some exotic tropicals, saltwater and Chinese fancy goldfish?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm sure they have some on the west coast. Here in the middle states I go to a couple a year. We have 2 a year in Oklahoma, Texas and Arkansas has them. Livebearer Association has one a year and those can be anywhere. I think the next one is suppose to be in San Diego but I could be wrong.

Usually you can google things like cichlid association, livebearer and such and find out if there is any in your area. Usually at these there will be plenty of vendors there.


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks, Susan.

That's comforting news; I have tried to Google such keywords as "aquarium hobbyist conventions" and yet it really comes up with nothing.

Do you have links to the expos you mentioned?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Try specific names like livebearers association, cichlid association, and such they will bring them up. You can even search this for a specific state. I just did one for cichlid association of california and brought up several.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

That would be something wicked to go to! My LFS owner was chatting me up the other night and said Amano sometimes comes to the US to do expos on aquascaping. She's had the pleasure of meeting him. Not sure what his organization is called, but I know he has a whole museum in Japan dedicated to his aquascaping (see Amano on YouTube).


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

susankat said:


> Try specific names like livebearers association, cichlid association, and such they will bring them up. You can even search this for a specific state. I just did one for cichlid association of california and brought up several.


I actually did Google keywords with my state and it came up with more of actual "fishing" conventions...

Weird.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I just googled this one by typing in pacific coast aquarium assoc. Its out of San Jose, Ca
Pacific Coast Cichlid Association, Inc


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

Thank you...

I was actually thinking of something more along the lines of, though, like a true convention or expo in a convention center in which filter and tank manufacturers would have booths, plus importers of rare live species...

Does this exist?


----------

